# The Future Is Pink



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Tell me why I should'nt keep and wear this one.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Because you're already in the pink!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Tell me why I should'nt keep and wear this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because your loyal customer base would disintegrate by teatime?

Actually it's not that bad - is it?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's certainly got something about it...

Not sure what, mind you







.

No, really...it's quite nice - in a sort of PINK sort of way









You getting in touch with your feminine side Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> You getting in touch with your feminine side Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did'nt know I had one,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Because it would clash with your yellow skin(Homer)









looks nice







keep it, wear it, sell it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Because you wouldn't dare wear it in Bridlington


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Because you wouldn't dare wear it in Bridlington
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would'nt dare wear it outside anywhere.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry Roy I shoulod have used your new "fish slap" gif


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ouch,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Red Rekord next then Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Stan, I'm selling it now. I have no clothes to match it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> No Stan, I'm selling it now. I have no clothes to match it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Roy you know you want to keep it, what you wear behind closed doors is your business,we won`t tell anyone


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> No Stan, I'm selling it now. I have no clothes to match it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











































































you really must stop it Roy







You know what I mean


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Paul.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

He's been letting his "PC" side get the better of him Stan and going back and editing his own posts!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> He's been letting his "PC" side get the better of him Stan and going back and editing his own posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered where that went







I note that it doesn`t tell you when Roys edited his posts no fair


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> He's been letting his "PC" side get the better of him Stan and going back and editing his own posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never edits his insults to me.
















Sucker indeed.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I will not edit my own posts if people promise not to be offended if I have a joke or two.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PG







The gay remark






























I thought no one had seen it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I wouldn't get offended, I'd insist on an insults only forum with it's own password.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I'd insist on an insults only forum with it's own password.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there's an idea.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't get me started.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I wouldn't get offended, I'd insist on an insults only forum with it's own password.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful idea


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> PG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh aye which?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The one I deleted.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> The one I deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOO-that bad was it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No it was not that bad, honest.

I just said something like Stans red Rekord was gay.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Awww-bless

He bought the bloody thing though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Public Announcement :

To all red Rekord owners, except Stan, I apologise for my comments.

Not all red Rekord's are gay just one of them.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, I admit it.









.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Roy's a git.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This all makes me wonder why is it so many people keep joining this forum its such a friendly place people are so nice to each other



















































( I put







in to represent confused onlookers







)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This all makes me wonder why is it so many people keep joining this forum its such a friendly place people are so nice to each other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, more Linux users.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Roy said:


> Public Announcement :
> 
> To all red Rekord owners, except Stan, I apologise for my comments.
> 
> ...



















Wheres EricP these days? He'd have loved that pink dialled Catena.

Did he ever post a pic in the end?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy said:


> No it was not that bad, honest.
> 
> I just said something like Stans red Rekord was gay.
> 
> ...


But it is isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

mat said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Public AnnouncementÂ :
> ...


Not posted for ages Mat, probably gone.

No he never posted a pic.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.......er Roy how come your pink watch is listed as "green" in your sales bit......it would be awful to get a green one sent instead of that lovely pink macho one.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rodiow said:


> .......er Roy how come your pink watch is listed as "green" in your sales bit......it would be awful to get a green one sent instead of that lovely pink macho one.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, no wonder I havn't sold it yet.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

neil said:


> mat said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Didn't he? I just spoke to him BTW.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Roy said:


> rodiow said:
> 
> 
> > .......er Roy how come your pink watch is listed as "green" in your sales bit......it would be awful to get a green one sent instead of that lovely pink macho one.....
> ...


.....does this mean I have Won the pink watch by spotting the deliberate mistake competition....?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rodiow said:


> .....does this mean I have Won the pink watch by spotting the deliberate mistake competition....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No because you missed that the green one stated that the dial was Pink.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Roy said:


> rodiow said:
> 
> 
> > .....does this mean I have Won the pink watch by spotting the deliberate mistake competition....?
> ...










did not so there ! jus didnt tell ya !...its ok il take the green one instead then !


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

At these prices they are all giveaway's anyway.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

So the love affair with the pink Catena was very short lived Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Decided to sell it as I have something new and more bling coming in the morning.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Decided to sell it as I have something new and more bling coming in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More bling!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I wonder what that could be Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I wonder what that could be Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be the first to know Alex.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well second


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Well second
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not really 'cause you already know.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh yes







but you knew the same time as me,so it is a joint first


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy,bet I can out bling you soon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bet you can't, diamond bezel just been ordered.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As bling as this Roy?


















this photo used without permission from Watches interenational


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Or this


















again used without permission


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nooo,if your having the diamond bezel I want one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm only having one if I win tonight.







Guess where I'm going.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hmm I wonder


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> again used without permission
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gather I`ve been moderated for using photos without permission,fair enough sorry won`t do it again


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem Mac. You could have missed the original gallery thread.

All pictures which are uploaded to the gallery must be your own.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Now Seiko has gotten into the act with a pink "5". See completed ebay auction item 4966254088 (which did not recive a bid in the 5 days it ran).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I had some Seiko's a couple of years ago with pink dials and they sold out within a couple of days.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone remember a record turntable called the Pink Triangle?

Now that was a good pink thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

Stan said:


> Anyone remember a record turntable called the Pink Triangle?
> 
> Now that was a good pink thing.
> 
> ...


They make all sorts of Hi Fi gear Stan I've seen some in Richer sounds.

Good gear.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They also made "The Little Pink Thing"


----------

